# Mixer Numark DM 1180



## komisario (Oct 12, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro, espero este sea la categoria correcta para el problema que se me presenta:
Tengo una consola Mixer Numark DM 1180, a la cual se le quemo el transformador...el problema es que no se las caracteristicas de dicho trafo, esto es, la tension en el secundario y cuanta corriente maxima es capaz de entregar...Les agradeceria infinitamente si alguien sabe esta informacion y me la pueda facilitar!!...desde ya muchas gracias a toda la comunidad!...saludos cordiales!...


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 12, 2010)

Normalmente esa clase de equipos usa un transformador de 12-0-12V / 1A. Cuantos cables de salida tiene el transformador original?


----------



## komisario (Oct 12, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta!!...en el secundario hay 5 cables...3 que van a una placa donde se encuentra el puente de diodos (estos son dos cables verdes en los extremos y uno negro al medio, del conector que va a la placa donde se encuentran los diodos del puente)..y los otros 2 que salen son de color gris (uno mas claro que el otro) que van a un conector para una lampara de 12V (por lo que veo, dicha lampara debe ser de corriente alterna). El bobinado que se quemo es el del primario, ya que este no presenta continuidad..medi continuidad en el secundario (entre en negro y uno de los verdes) y si la hay...en el trafo esta impreso con tinta negra (sobre el chasis del mismo) lo siguiente: E-PT-024-00.
Espero sea suficiente la informacion que te proporciono!!..


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 12, 2010)

Si, mas que suficiente  aqui tienes el conexionado del transformador. Saludos... 

​


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 13, 2010)

komisario dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, espero este sea la categoria correcta para el problema que se me presenta:
> Tengo una consola Mixer Numark DM 1180, a la cual se le quemo el transformador...el problema es que no se las caracteristicas de dicho trafo, esto es, la tension en el secundario y cuanta corriente maxima es capaz de entregar...Les agradeceria infinitamente si alguien sabe esta informacion y me la pueda facilitar!!...desde ya muchas gracias a toda la comunidad!...saludos cordiales!...


 
Komisario, yo tengo un mixer  Numark Dm-1835x , el cual utiliza un trafo de 17v-0-17v de alterna, ya que los reguladores son de 15v (+ y -), mas el bobinado de 12vac para la lamp.

Este mismo viene con un termo fusible, al cual lo tuve que puentear una ves por el hecho de que se encontraba abierto.

Con un poco de paciencia se puede reparar, si es que ese modelo incluje dicho fusible!

Fijate y comentanos, 


Saludos, Juan manuel


----------



## komisario (Oct 13, 2010)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas!!...son de mucha ayuda!...pero con las dos respuestas se me presenta el gran dilema, ya que uno me indica que es de 15-0-15 mas los 12 y otro me indica que es de 17-0-17 mas bobinado...con respecto al fusible, este modelo tambien lo tienen, el cual tiene un valor de 0.5A por 250V...esta conectado en el primario del trafo...Pipa09, apuntando lo que me decis de puentear, tengo entendido que no se debe hacer eso, lo correcto es cambiar de fusible, ya que este viene para una corriente determinada y al usar un alambre de puente, permitiras pasar mayor o menor corriente, dependiendo del diametro del mismo...Perdon si por mi ignorancia digo algun disparate pero eso mismo tenia entendido...
Bueno, ahora estoy con mas informacion, pero sigo con la duda, de cual comprar ya que recien pregunte en la casa de electronica y un trafo de 12v-0v-12v por 1A cuesta aproximadamente 8.45 dolares ($33 Argentinos)..Por lo que un trafo de 15-0-15 o 17-0-17 costara aun mas...


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 13, 2010)

komisario dijo:


> Pipa09, apuntando lo que me decis de puentear, tengo entendido que no se debe hacer eso, lo correcto es cambiar de fusible, ya que este viene para una corriente determinada y al usar un alambre de puente, permitiras pasar mayor o menor corriente, dependiendo del diametro del mismo...Perdon si por mi ignorancia digo algun disparate pero eso mismo tenia entendido...
> ..


 
Compañero, el fuse del que te hacia mencion es un protector termico que se encuentra dentro del propio transformador, es por temperatura y por corriente que se vuela ese fuse. te paso unas imagenes para que puedas identificarlo.

Fijate si ese modelo lo tiene, eso fue lo que me paso a mi, ojala sea lo mismo para vos!
Saludos, espero tus resultados

Juan Manuel


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 13, 2010)

komisario dijo:


> Muchas gracias por sus respuestas!!...son de mucha ayuda!...pero con las dos respuestas se me presenta el gran dilema, ya que uno me indica que es de 15-0-15 mas los 12 y otro me indica que es de 17-0-17 mas bobinado...con respecto al fusible, este modelo tambien lo tienen, el cual tiene un valor de 0.5A por 250V...esta conectado en el primario del trafo...


En lo personal, le colocaría el de 15V, al pasar por la rectificacion y filtrado llegaría a +/-23V para luego ser regulada a +/-15V, el de 17AC llegaria casi a los +/-30V lo que implica que los reguladores calienten mas cuando baje el voltaje a +/-15V.


komisario dijo:


> Pipa09, apuntando lo que me decis de puentear, tengo entendido que no se debe hacer eso, lo correcto es cambiar de fusible, ya que este viene para una corriente determinada y al usar un alambre de puente, permitiras pasar mayor o menor corriente, dependiendo del diametro del mismo...


Porque no super pones uno de estos?


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> En lo personal, le colocaría el de 15V, al pasar por la rectificacion y filtrado llegaría a +/-23V para luego ser regulada a +/-15V, el de 17AC llegaria casi a los +/-30V lo que implica que los reguladores calienten mas cuando baje el voltaje a +/-15V.
> Porque no super pones uno de estos?


 

Que se fije primero si lo tiene,porque sino posee el termofuse, la falla es el trafo. 

Komisario, de que valor son los reguladores de la fuente?


----------



## komisario (Oct 13, 2010)

Amigos, recien verifique el trafo...Rompi el aislante del primario y no cuenta con dicho fisuble termico...he visto que hay un termisor en paralelo con el boton de encendido del equipo, el cual hace un puente en el cable de 220V...pero aparentemente dicho termisor esta en buen estado...Aun asi sigo midiendo circuito abierto en el bobinado primario...por lo cual deduzco que ese trafo es historia...jejeje...con respecto al regulador, uds se refieren al diodo zener que se encuentra en esa etapa?...o a los componentes usualmente usados en fuente para regular tension (los componentes de 3 patas)?...ya que de estos componentes que menciono hay 2, uno al lado del otro...uno es un DI505 y el otro un BI064....no se de que seran..


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 13, 2010)

komisario dijo:


> con respecto al regulador, uds se refieren al diodo zener que se encuentra en esa etapa?...o a los componentes usualmente usados en fuente para regular tension (los componentes de 3 patas)?...ya que de estos componentes que menciono hay 2, uno al lado del otro...uno es un DI505 y el otro un BI064....no se de que seran..


Esos transistores en la fuente pertenecen al regulador, en la base de esos transistores debe haber un zener, de cuantos voltios son?


----------



## komisario (Oct 14, 2010)

Ratmayor, recien me fijo los diodos zener...en los 2 (digo dos, porque hay dos de esos transistores que comente mas arriba, y en la base de ellos, como me decis, estan los zener) dice "13B" o ("I3B"), no puedo distinguir si es un "1" o una "I"...investigando en la WEB encontre zener 13B, que son de 13V por 1/2W...de ser asi el valor de estos zener que tiene el mixer, calculo que el trafo quemado debe ser de 12-0-12...sera esto cierto?...


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 14, 2010)

komisario dijo:


> no puedo distinguir si es un "1" o una "I"...investigando en la WEB encontre zener 13B, que son de 13V por 1/2W...de ser asi el valor de estos zener que tiene el mixer, calculo que el trafo quemado debe ser de 12-0-12...sera esto cierto?...


 
Si es podrias utilizar un trafo de 12v-0-12v, ya que rectificado te dara un poco mas de 16v.
El modelo que tengo yo, usa los NJM4558, y funcionan desde los 4v a los 18v, asi que nada pierdes con probar, ya que la regulacion de la fuente es a base de zener, deberia funcionar,  y con 1A estas sobrado, Salvo que utilizes la lampara, puedes uasr un trafo con punto medio, o bien dos trafos comunes en serie para probar si funciona, que es lo que deberia pasar , proba y comentanos!!!

Saludos, Juan Manuel


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 15, 2010)

@komisario, como dice pipa09, el de 12v-0-12V basta y sobra...

@pipa09, el modelo de el mixer que tu tienes usa 7815 / 7915? me parecio ver el manual de servicio en mis haberes...


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 15, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> @komisario, como dice pipa09, el de 12v-0-12V basta y sobra...
> 
> @pipa09, el modelo de el mixer que tu tienes usa 7815 / 7915? me parecio ver el manual de servicio en mis haberes...


 

Nop, usa transistores, como los del amigo Komisario, no recuerdo bien que modelos, y como anda de alquiler no puedo fijarme.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 18, 2010)

Komisario, Algun avance con la NUMARK?


----------



## komisario (Oct 21, 2010)

Amigos, perdon, me ausente por estudios en la universidad. Bueno, les comento que le cambie el trafo, compre uno de 12v+12v por 1A...Lo probe y funciona perfecto!!...lo unico malo es que no puedo conectar la lampara porque consumiria mucho. Pero ya le colocare otro trafo de 12v...Agradezco mucho su colaboracion y su paciencia para explicarme...Espero que sirva a aquellos que tengan un problema parecido!!...saludos!!..


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 21, 2010)

komisario dijo:


> Amigos, perdon, me ausente por estudios en la universidad. Bueno, les comento que le cambie el trafo, compre uno de 12v+12v por 1A...Lo probe y funciona perfecto!!...lo unico malo es que no puedo conectar la lampara porque consumiria mucho. Pero ya le colocare otro trafo de 12v...Agradezco mucho su colaboracion y su paciencia para explicarme...Espero que sirva a aquellos que tengan un problema parecido!!...saludos!!..


 
Cambia la lampara por uno de estos led! o cualquier led ,  el consumo es minimo y tendras una agradable iluminacion , aparte de no gastar en otro tranformador!


----------

